# looking for used car to buy in torres vedres area



## peaches (Sep 4, 2008)

coming to portugal in october and looking to buy used car, would appreciate any help with this i.e. best places to but second hand cars, or would be interested if any members have vehicle for sale.


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

try on line at sapo.pt
lots of cars for sale on there.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

I have a 2001 BMW 320d for sale. It is a diesel car with an automatic gearbox. I am looking for 13,000 euros for it. It comes with 1 years mot and 1 years road tax, so all you would have to do is insure it, which cost me 250 euros this year.


----------



## bart n caz (Oct 2, 2008)

There is also a newspaper called Occasio that have second hand cars advertised.

Good Luck with the relocation


----------



## BB2008 (Oct 29, 2008)

My neighbour has a nice BWM 318 for sale, but based in Portimao. Check it out. Posted an Ad today.

Regards


----------



## mitz (Oct 21, 2008)

I have a Portuguese friend who is a car salesman in Bombarral. He works for Peugeot but could assist with other vehicles. He speaks some English too and has helped me with the purchase of my truck which went pretty smoothly.


----------

